# how to play VCD (*.dat) files in ubuntu



## sariq (Sep 19, 2006)

how to play VCD (*.dat) files in ubuntu?

ERROR MESSEGE:-
Totem could not play 'file:///media/shared/avseq01.DAT'.
You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 19, 2006)

solve ur problem by downloading these.viable options include totem-xine also.gstreamer-plugins bad,ugly will help u play other codecs

```
sudo apt-get install w32codecs
```


----------



## sariq (Sep 19, 2006)

video displyed without audio, but now Applications>>sound and video>>movie player not working 

```
sariq@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install totem-xine
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Recommended packages:
  totem-xine-firefox-plugin
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  totem totem-gstreamer ubuntu-desktop
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  totem-xine
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 3 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 1065kB of archives.
After unpacking 2621kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
Get:1 *archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe totem-xine 1.4.1-0ubuntu4 [1065kB]
Fetched 1065kB in 3m28s (5113B/s)
(Reading database ... 77840 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
Removing totem ...
Removing totem-gstreamer ...
Selecting previously deselected package totem-xine.
(Reading database ... 77714 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking totem-xine (from .../totem-xine_1.4.1-0ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
Setting up totem-xine (1.4.1-0ubuntu4) ...
```
^what does this mean?


----------



## The Outsider (Sep 19, 2006)

"sudo apt-get install totem-xine" this means u installed totem-xine
why did u do that??
rest of the things means
totem-xine was installed and the normal totem movie player & its codecs were removed

souution to this is install the totem back and install all gstream plugins.
do both of the things through synaptic.


----------



## sariq (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks, playing dat files fine now. installed gstreamer plugins and totem back by following commands:

```
sariq@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
sariq@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
sariq@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
sariq@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
sariq@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
sariq@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install totem
```


----------



## beverly (Sep 24, 2009)

*How do I get rid of Ubuntu on my dual booted vista?I am really new to Ubuntu and I don't know anything. Can somebody give me a step by step guide on how to uninstall Ubuntu that is dual booted with vista?
_________________
*   keyword   research ~ keyword tool ~   keyword tracking ~   affiliate   elite


----------



## Rahim (Sep 24, 2009)

^See your PM.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm..tyou really should'nt bump a thread for this 

But even so, I just deleted the partition in Windows, fixed the mbr and boot.ini file and reformatted the ext3 drive again (after deleting it) to ntfs.


----------

